# Question about VIN #?



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

*Question about VIN #? & vehicle production status*

I just got a vin # and the car is now listed as "scheduled for production"  That was fast! It actually got changed to "on order" and reflected my exact options only 9 days ago. I thought it would take longer. Anyway, I was checking the VIN # and according to the FAQ I read the 4,5,6 digit should tell the model number. My Vin says the model number is *E*V5 it's supposed to be a 330i. According to the FAQ it should say *A*V5. Did they change the code number in the VIN for the 330i recently?


----------



## crap_shoot (Dec 29, 2003)

Moderato said:


> I just got a vin # and the car is now listed as "scheduled for production"  That was fast! It actually got changed to "on order" and reflected my exact options only 9 days ago. I thought it would take longer. Anyway, I was checking the VIN # and according to the FAQ I read the 4,5,6 digit should tell the model number. My Vin says the model number is *E*V5 it's supposed to be a 330i. According to the FAQ it should say *A*V5. Did they change the code number in the VIN for the 330i recently?


Maybe they're building you a new E series...you lucky dog you!


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Ordered my 325i on January 15; got production number on January 19; called BMWNA February 3 and got production date of February 11. Also got my VIN; 4th, 5th, and 6th digits are EV3?


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Moderato said:


> I just got a vin # and the car is now listed as "scheduled for production"  That was fast! It actually got changed to "on order" and reflected my exact options only 9 days ago. I thought it would take longer. Anyway, I was checking the VIN # and according to the FAQ I read the 4,5,6 digit should tell the model number. My Vin says the model number is *E*V5 it's supposed to be a 330i. According to the FAQ it should say *A*V5. Did they change the code number in the VIN for the 330i recently?


What's your production week? I ordered a 330i on Jan 22nd and was told my production week would be Feb 23rd. They changed the config on an already ordered car that same day. I verified on-line that they updated the car with my specs on Jan 24th. I thought you couldn't change the car config once you were within 30 days of the production week? I may be mistaken on that though. My car is still in the On-Order status. I guess I'm hoping I might get moved up somehow.


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

Moderato said:


> Did they change the code number in the VIN for the 330i recently?


Mine is a December 2003 build, also a *EV5* VIN. It went from on order to awaiting transportation in 11 days, but then took 13 days to get loaded on a ship to come to the US.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

man02195 said:


> Mine is a December 2003 build, also a *EV5* VIN. It went from on order to awaiting transportation in 11 days, but then took 13 days to get loaded on a ship to come to the US.


I guess now they are using an "E" instead of an "A."



NASA43 said:


> What's your production week? I ordered a 330i on Jan 22nd and was told my production week would be Feb 23rd. They changed the config on an already ordered car that same day. I verified on-line that they updated the car with my specs on Jan 24th. I thought you couldn't change the car config once you were within 30 days of the production week? I may be mistaken on that though. My car is still in the On-Order status. I guess I'm hoping I might get moved up somehow.


I was told today that the estimated build date is Feb 13th. Maybe he read it wrong though and meant 23rd :dunno: When I first made the deal, I think on Jan 22. Then I got a production number on Jan 23. When I first logged on to the owner's circle it was my model/color/interior choice but with different options, by Jan 27 the web site was updated with the correct info. Then it changed from "on order" to "scheduled for production" on Feb 4th. As long as I get the car before the end of March I'll be happy. This wait is taking forever :bawling:


----------



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

As long as I get the car before the end of March I'll be happy. This wait is taking forever :bawling:[/QUOTE]

Don't worry...You could be me. I ordered in late Nov (at least that's when my CA graciously took the deposit from me). Between Nov and late last month things got a little weird...I had trouble getting status from my CA, couldn't get a prod #, etc. Then finally late last month I moved to "on order" status. I finally got cleared for production earlier this week and have an est completion date of Feb 11. I am hoping to make the Feb 14th boat and have her here mid March. Late Nov to mid-March...now that's a long wait! [sigh] At least I'm getting what I want and once I get her in my hands it'll all be worth it! Take care, Moderato, and happy waiting.

Maybe we'll be on the same baot!!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

ieboy said:


> I finally got cleared for production earlier this week and have an est completion date of Feb 11. I am hoping to make the Feb 14th boat and have her here mid March. Late Nov to mid-March...now that's a long wait! [sigh] At least I'm getting what I want and once I get her in my hands it'll all be worth it! Take care, Moderato, and happy waiting.
> 
> Maybe we'll be on the same baot!!


How do you know there is a Feb 14th boat? Do you know how often they leave? Feb 13th is an "estimated" date. Maybe I'll get lucky and make the Feb 14th boat, but maybe I'll get the next one. Do you know when the next on leaves?


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

Moderato said:


> How do you know there is a Feb 14th boat? Do you know how often they leave? Feb 13th is an "estimated" date. Maybe I'll get lucky and make the Feb 14th boat, but maybe I'll get the next one. Do you know when the next on leaves?


Go here: 
http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/Toolbox/Appl/Schedules/index.jsp 
Search by ports
Germany
USA
(Search)

Bremerhaven
New York (if you're in the Northeast), Charleston if you're in the Southeast or doing Performance Center Delivery, etc...
(Search)

Then a list of ships will appear. It took my car 13 days to go from the production facility to on a ship. So if it's completed by 11th of February, you should get a ship by the end of February. :thumbup:


----------



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

Moderato said:


> How do you know there is a Feb 14th boat? Do you know how often they leave? Feb 13th is an "estimated" date. Maybe I'll get lucky and make the Feb 14th boat, but maybe I'll get the next one. Do you know when the next on leaves?


Sorry guys, I misspoke. No boat on the 14th. Instead it looks like the next 4 are as follows:
Depart Bremerhaven----------Arrive Port Hueneme, CA
2/11/04-------------------------3/9/04
2/18/04-------------------------3/14/04
2/25/04-------------------------3/22/04
3/15/04-------------------------4/12/04

I sure hope I make it before the lull in the action after the 2/25 voyage. Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

ieboy said:


> I sure hope I make it before the lull in the action after the 2/25 voyage. Keep your fingers crossed!!


Let's both sacrifice a beer to the Gods and hope that we make it by 2/25 :eeps:


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

*My status is now "Scheduled for Production"*

Checked today on-line and I'm now scheduled for production! I wasn't expecting the status to change that soon given that my SA said my build week was Feb 23rd.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

NASA43 said:


> Checked today on-line and I'm now scheduled for production! I wasn't expecting the status to change that soon given that my SA said my build week was Feb 23rd.


I hope we make the Feb 25th boat! Maybe I'll get lucky and get the Feb 18th boat, but I'd be happy with the 25th, just don't want the March 15th one! The wait gets more umbearable with everyday.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Moderato said:


> I hope we make the Feb 25th boat! Maybe I'll get lucky and get the Feb 18th boat, but I'd be happy with the 25th, just don't want the March 15th one! The wait gets more umbearable with everyday.


I just called 1-800-831-1117 and was told my production should be complete Feb 16th. That certainly should put me on one of the two Feb boats. This is getting exciting now!


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Different Dates for East Coast*

Actually, for us East coast folks, there are different dates and ships. I came up with the following for February:

BREMERHAVEN 19/02/2004 CHARLESTON,SC 08/03/2004 CARMEN EA407-CAR 18 
BREMERHAVEN 20/02/2004 CHARLESTON,SC 04/03/2004 FREEDOM EB405-FRE 13 
BREMERHAVEN 26/02/2004 CHARLESTON,SC 15/03/2004 AIDA EA408-AID 18 
BREMERHAVEN 29/02/2004 CHARLESTON,SC 13/03/2004 RESOLVE EB406-RES 13


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

NASA43 said:


> Actually, for us East coast folks, there are different dates and ships. I came up with the following for February:
> 
> BREMERHAVEN 19/02/2004 CHARLESTON,SC 08/03/2004 CARMEN EA407-CAR 18
> BREMERHAVEN 20/02/2004 CHARLESTON,SC 04/03/2004 FREEDOM EB405-FRE 13
> ...


The 20th boat leaves a day later then the 19th boat but gets to SC 4 days earlier? same with 26th & 29th boats. maybe they have to make extra stops or something.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Moderato said:


> The 20th boat leaves a day later then the 19th boat but gets to SC 4 days earlier? same with 26th & 29th boats. maybe they have to make extra stops or something.


That's right. You can go to that site and it actually shows the route and each of the ports the ships stops at. I also read in a BMW forum that typically it is 7-14 days from build completion to shipped with 10 days being the average. That tells me I'm probably looking at shipping either the 26th or the 29th.


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

ieboy said:


> As long as I get the car before the end of March I'll be happy. This wait is taking forever :bawling:


Don't worry...You could be me. I ordered in late Nov (at least that's when my CA graciously took the deposit from me). Between Nov and late last month things got a little weird...I had trouble getting status from my CA, couldn't get a prod #, etc. Then finally late last month I moved to "on order" status. I finally got cleared for production earlier this week and have an est completion date of Feb 11. I am hoping to make the Feb 14th boat and have her here mid March. Late Nov to mid-March...now that's a long wait! [sigh] At least I'm getting what I want and once I get her in my hands it'll all be worth it! Take care, Moderato, and happy waiting.

Maybe we'll be on the same baot!![/QUOTE]

Hmmmm. My 325 is scheduled for completion on 2-11 also! Course, mine will be coming to east coast for unloading, since I'm in Oklahoma. I'm hoping to get on the "Freedom" departing 2-20... maybe have the car by the middle of March(?).


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> Don't worry...You could be me. I ordered in late Nov (at least that's when my CA graciously took the deposit from me). Between Nov and late last month things got a little weird...I had trouble getting status from my CA, couldn't get a prod #, etc. Then finally late last month I moved to "on order" status. I finally got cleared for production earlier this week and have an est completion date of Feb 11. I am hoping to make the Feb 14th boat and have her here mid March. Late Nov to mid-March...now that's a long wait! [sigh] At least I'm getting what I want and once I get her in my hands it'll all be worth it! Take care, Moderato, and happy waiting.
> 
> Maybe we'll be on the same boat!!!!
> 
> Hmmmm. My 325 is scheduled for completion on 2-11 also! Course, mine will be coming to east coast for unloading, since I'm in Oklahoma. I'm hoping to get on the "Freedom" departing 2-20... maybe have the car by the middle of March(?).


Good Luck, I hope you get the car by mid-march. In the meantime all we have is each other and internet pictures and stories to hold us over. :yikes: It helps to know that there are others out there in the same "boat" as me.  :rofl:


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Checked status of my car with the 1-800 number and it has left the plant and is being transported to the exit port. All right!


----------



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

routesixtysixer said:


> My car arrived at the dealership about 3 hours ago! Saw it before they "unwrapped" it. Pick it up tomorrow at noon........... :thumbup:


I can't wait for the phone call from my CA when he says "Yours is in. When would you like to schedule delivery?" Love every minute in your new ride, routesixtysixer!


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

routesixtysixer said:


> My car arrived at the dealership about 3 hours ago! Saw it before they "unwrapped" it. Pick it up tomorrow at noon........... :thumbup:


Wonderful... make sure you post pics once you pick it up!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

NASA43 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


Nothing on your car yet NASA43? I thought that web site and phone number would update that the car was at the VPC in a day or so after being dropped off from the boat, but I guess we have more waiting to do? The boat your car was one left 4 days or so before mine so we should hopefully get our cars around the same time.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Moderato said:


> Nothing on your car yet NASA43? I thought that web site and phone number would update that the car was at the VPC in a day or so after being dropped off from the boat, but I guess we have more waiting to do? The boat your car was one left 4 days or so before mine so we should hopefully get our cars around the same time.


I don't know what is going on. The OC site says my car is in-transit to the processing center. The 1-800 number says in-transit. There was a few days after drop-off that the 1-800 number said my car was awaiting a transport vessel. My car was dropped off a week ago today at Charleston. I have to believe it is on a truck heading to my dealer by now (unless there was some damage that they are having to fix at the processing center).


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

NASA43 said:


> I don't know what is going on. The OC site says my car is in-transit to the processing center. The 1-800 number says in-transit. There was a few days after drop-off that the 1-800 number said my car was awaiting a transport vessel. My car was dropped off a week ago today at Charleston. I have to believe it is on a truck heading to my dealer by now (unless there was some damage that they are having to fix at the processing center).


Have you tried calling your CA?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Moderato said:


> Have you tried calling your CA?


I just thought of this, aren't the new 6 series coupes coming over now? I hope this isn't going to create a big delay for our cars.


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Picked up my new 325i yesterday. What a blast! Unfortunately, I got three calls from clients while completing the transaction and had to drive straight back home (and my office) to do a few rush jobs, so I didn't get to drive much. Upon completion of these jobs, I ajourned to the garage, where I fitted my chrome tailpipe trims, swapped out the silver interior trim for Myrtlewood I purchased from a fester a month ago, and installed my Homelink opener and floor mats retained from the 330Ci I traded in last January. I also have a 330i sport front bumper, painted and ready to install. Unfortunately, it'll have to wait as the parts people shipped one incorrect part and I have to wait for a replacement.  I can still have lots of fun running through the gears though! 
BTW, my dealer received their first 645Ci the same day my car came... black with dark red interior; beautiful. I got to see it while it was still in the service area, prior to prep.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> Picked up my new 325i yesterday. What a blast! Unfortunately, I got three calls from clients while completing the transaction and had to drive straight back home (and my office) to do a few rush jobs, so I didn't get to drive much. Upon completion of these jobs, I ajourned to the garage, where I fitted my chrome tailpipe trims, swapped out the silver interior trim for Myrtlewood I purchased from a fester a month ago, and installed my Homelink opener and floor mats retained from the 330Ci I traded in last January. I also have a 330i sport front bumper, painted and ready to install. Unfortunately, it'll have to wait as the parts people shipped one incorrect part and I have to wait for a replacement.  I can still have lots of fun running through the gears though!
> BTW, my dealer received their first 645Ci the same day my car came... black with dark red interior; beautiful. I got to see it while it was still in the service area, prior to prep.


Looks Great! I just got called by my CA that my car is at the VPC and soon to be released. He said it might be here by Monday the 15th. I also checked the OC site and sure enough it says my car is now at the VPC.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

NASA43 said:


> Looks Great! I just got called by my CA that my car is at the VPC and soon to be released. He said it might be here by Monday the 15th. I also checked the OC site and sure enough it says my car is now at the VPC.


I guess I'm going to be last! My car got dropped off on Sunday Feb 7th and the phone said it was "in transit" on monday & tuesday but today the phone says "at the port waiting for a shipping vessel" I don't understand why it says that though, because it's at the port waiting it's turn at the VPC. Maybe I'll have my car late next week, I hope.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Moderato said:


> I guess I'm going to be last! My car got dropped off on Sunday Feb 7th and the phone said it was "in transit" on monday & tuesday but today the phone says "at the port waiting for a shipping vessel" I don't understand why it says that though, because it's at the port waiting it's turn at the VPC. Maybe I'll have my car late next week, I hope.


Same messages I got for about 6 days. In fact, the 1-800 number STILL says my car is waiting at the port for a shipping vessel. For me, it looks like it will be 2 weeks from when the car arrived at the port to when it gets to my dealer. I also asked my CA if there was any damage reports since my car arrived a week ago and he said no, that it would be there much longer if there was significant damage.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

NASA43 said:


> Same messages I got for about 6 days. In fact, the 1-800 number STILL says my car is waiting at the port for a shipping vessel. For me, it looks like it will be 2 weeks from when the car arrived at the port to when it gets to my dealer. I also asked my CA if there was any damage reports since my car arrived a week ago and he said no, that it would be there much longer if there was significant damage.


Doesn't it seem like every single step on the OC web site takes 2 weeks??? Thanks for letting me know about the 1-800 number message, it's been fairly accurate all along but now it seems pretty useless. If I don't see a change on the web site by Tuesday of next week I'll start bugging my CA. Did you get any estimates on the delivery date from the website yet? I remember seeing some posts mentioning that the website was giving estimated delivery dates. I can't wait to see some pics of your car NASA43, it's been fun "waiting" together. :thumbup:

*NASA43, routesixtysixer, & ieboy * - since were all getting our cars around the same time I'd like to hear how you guys are all going to handle the 15K oil change interval thing. Me personally I'm planning to change the oil "out of my own pocket" before 15K. I was thinking at 3000, then again at 7.5K then at 15K (thanks BMW) then every 7.5K afterward. Although I think that 2 changes before 15K might be overkill. Maybe I should just do the first change at 7.5K or maybe do one at 3K then again at 15K then every 7.5K. Have any of you guys given this any thought? 

edit - I just checked the OC web site and it now says "at the preparation center"!  I didn't check this morning when I left for work and I didn't check it when I got home. I drank a few "Beck's" and watched "An Officer and a Gentlemen" with my wife  and mother-in-law :eeps: (she's staying for a couple weeks since my wife and I had our second child recently), anyway I'm really getting antsy now, I've been waiting 7 long weeks now! I should have the car next week sometime! YA-WHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

I only drive the bimmer about 8-9,000 miles a year, and BMW says change it once a year, regardless of mileage. So mine will be changed every 8 or 9,000 miles


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Moderato said:


> Did you get any estimates on the delivery date from the website yet? I remember seeing some posts mentioning that the website was giving estimated delivery dates. I can't wait to see some pics of your car NASA43, it's been fun "waiting" together. :thumbup:
> 
> *NASA43, routesixtysixer, & ieboy * - since were all getting our cars around the same time I'd like to hear how you guys are all going to handle the 15K oil change interval thing. Me personally I'm planning to change the oil "out of my own pocket" before 15K. I was thinking at 3000, then again at 7.5K then at 15K (thanks BMW) then every 7.5K afterward. Although I think that 2 changes before 15K might be overkill. Maybe I should just do the first change at 7.5K or maybe do one at 3K then again at 15K then every 7.5K. Have any of you guys given this any thought?
> 
> edit - I just checked the OC web site and it now says "at the preparation center"!  I didn't check this morning when I left for work and I didn't check it when I got home. I drank a few "Beck's" and watched "An Officer and a Gentlemen" with my wife  and mother-in-law :eeps: (she's staying for a couple weeks since my wife and I had our second child recently), anyway I'm really getting antsy now, I've been waiting 7 long weeks now! I should have the car next week sometime! YA-WHOOOOOOOOOO!


Your OC site update was a little quicker than mine. No, there is no projected delivery date on the OC site for mine and I don't see a field where there would be one. My CA told me on Tuesday that it hadn't been released from the VPC yet and that shipping would be dependent on when a truck heading this way would be available. I checked again this morning and the OC site still says I'm at the processing center.

Re: the oil change; if I was buying this car, I would probably change the oil more in line with what you are planning. The car I have now (98 Grand Prix GTP), I have always changed the oil myself twice a year, which is every 6K miles (I also use Mobil 1). I would probably do the first oil change at 1K miles, do one at 7K, let BMW do the 15K, then twice a year (every 6K miles). Since I'm going to lease this car, I'm going to go by the service intervals BMW recommends.


----------



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey guys,
Got a call from my CA yesterday and he said I'm at the port in Cali. Now I just wait for it to get through the VPC and I'm home free. I can almost smell the leatherette now . Is next week too much to ask for? How long does it usually take from port on this side to the dealer? (I know, I know depends on VPC backlog, truck availibility to the dealer, etc. But what's an estimate?)

Moderato---about the oil change thing...I'm in the same boat as NASA43, I'm leasing so I'll probably just follow BMW's intervals.

More news to follow. Hope you guys are having a great weekend!


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

ieboy said:


> Got a call from my CA yesterday and he said I'm at the port in Cali. Now I just wait for it to get through the VPC and I'm home free. I can almost smell the leatherette now . Is next week too much to ask for? How long does it usually take from port on this side to the dealer? (I know, I know depends on VPC backlog, truck availibility to the dealer, etc. But what's an estimate?)


The wait is almost over! :thumbup:

In my case, it took 11 days between Port Hueneme and my dealer, but it included a Chrismas day, two weekends and two snow days in Oregon that kept the truck from going through the mountains on I-5. I wouldn't be surprised if you see your car sometime next week.

Good luck!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

ieboy said:


> Hey guys,
> Got a call from my CA yesterday and he said I'm at the port in Cali. Now I just wait for it to get through the VPC and I'm home free. I can almost smell the leatherette now . Is next week too much to ask for? How long does it usually take from port on this side to the dealer? (I know, I know depends on VPC backlog, truck availibility to the dealer, etc. But what's an estimate?)
> 
> Moderato---about the oil change thing...I'm in the same boat as NASA43, I'm leasing so I'll probably just follow BMW's intervals.
> ...


My car arrived at the port on Sunday March 7th, by Thursday the 11th the OC website said it was at the VPC, I'm hoping for somtime during the week of the 15th I will finally get my BMW!!! I'm going to call my CA on Monday the 15th and see if he can give me some kind of delivery date. Someone else on this thread mentioned that the OC website showed an estimated delivery date but I haven't seen one yet??? I really love the E46 so I decided to buy, since I'm not sure if I will keep it 3 years or 10 years. I really like the E60's, but I don't want a first model year car. I bet in 3 years the E60 will be even better and maybe I'll consider an E90, but forget that...I haven't even gotten my E46 yet! :rofl:


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

*It's In!!*

Logged on to OC site this morning (just like I have done about 5 times a day for the past 6 weeks) and lo and behold it says my car is at the dealership! So, I think, well my CA would have called me yesterday, but I'll go down and look just in case (I'm thinking it is probably on a truck heading to the dealership). I walk all around and don't see it so I head to the back behind the dealership and still don't see it, then in the back of the parking lot, there it is. Sitting right next to an 04 330ci convertible (they must have been traveling companions on the truck). It still has all the packing on it, seats are wrapped, etc... Must have been unloaded late Saturday night. So I take lots of pictures with my crappy digital camera and I'm thinking why the hell didn't I bring my video camera? Well, I get in my car to go home and it won't start. It must be upset because I have a new lady. I have had an intermittent problem with my ignition switch not always making good connection. I call home and have my son bring my other set of keys to give that a try and I also tell him to bring my video camera. He gets there, loves the car, I take lots of video, we look at the two M3s on the lot, we look at the black 645ci (maroon interior) very nice, the new 5 series, etc... Then I say, well, I'll try starting it with the other set of keys. If no joy, I go home and will have it towed tomorrow. It started on the first turn. So anyway, looks like I will be taking possession of my first BMW this week. I'm thinking I will probably wait until Tuesday because I am busy at work tomorrow and my Mom is coming over to our house for her Birthday dinner tomorrow night. I will take Tuesday off, get the car in the morning, and drive around all day. It's supposed to be 60's and sunny on Tuesday. Life is Good!


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

NASA43 said:


> I'm thinking I will probably wait until Tuesday because I am busy at work tomorrow and my Mom is coming over to our house for her Birthday dinner tomorrow night. I will take Tuesday off, get the car in the morning, and drive around all day. It's supposed to be 60's and sunny on Tuesday. Life is Good!


Congratulations! You might as well complete the break-in on Tuesday... want to drive up to Seattle?


----------



## marvelphx (Mar 23, 2002)

I will admit I have been following this thread with serious interest. I hope the wait is and has been worth it!!

I'm a few weeks behind all of you, but I understand the rollercoaster ride. With some help from BMW, I have put together a tracking information page at the site for future order placers.

http://www.my330i.com/tracking.php


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Congrats NASA43! I'm so glad that the wait is over for you, and almost over for me. I'm fairly certain I will get my car sometime this week. I haven't seen a new 6 yet, but I have a feeling they will be on the truck that brings my car to the dealer as well. It's been a long 2 months waiting.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

ieboy said:


> Quick update for you guys. I've literally been driving all day since I picked it up! My left leg is actually tired from clutching all afternoon. All I can say is yes the four month wait has been worth it. Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to wait for MY car rather than settle for one off the lot like I considered doing a couple of months back. The handling in this car is unbelievable. It out handles my old G35 hands down. It just feels good in your hands. I now know why people say it's hard to put into words, the car just seems to have a soul of its own. I'm uploading pics from today as I write this so they're on the way. But man I just can't believe how much I enjoy this car. I've already cleaned the wheels (nearly 75 miles of driving is bound to stir up some brake dust). What a day!!! Thanks again esp to NASA43 and Moderato. You guys were excellent throughout our entire wait. Now the real journey begins. If either of you guys are coming out to the desert wouthwest, drop me a line. It would be awesome to meet in person someday. Have a great weekend, guys. I know I will!


Congrats and thanks for the invite :thumbup:


----------



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Marvelphx. Where exactly is Pavillions? I'd love to come up there some weekend and join you guys. Oh and before I forget I put some pics up on Imagestation. Follow the link and tell me what you think.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287333625


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

ieboy,

SWEET ride! I know the feeling about driving. It makes going ANYWHERE fun. We've been fortunate here in Alabama because it hasn't rained since I picked my car up. Of course, the pollen and dust in the air are pretty bad! Thanks for the invite. Same to you if you happen to decide to visit Dixie.


----------

